# PPP - Puff. Puff, Puff... No pass.. Well maybe out.



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Jane and Hallie left yesterday for a girls trip to FL. Got home and just vegged all day. Cleaned up, tax stuff for a while. Buncho of TV. Filled and emptied my cart on a few sites. Just boring and no cigars.

Noticed a few items with some nice age on them. In particular 01 ScdlH El Principes, 01 QDO Coronas and some 99 Vegerous Marevas. Got me thinking about it as well as the nose smoking, super tasting, challenge threads, I have all of those here, so...

Decided to do a one man PPP (Puff Puff Puff) with these three cigars.



Paired it with a 50/50 mix of Coke and diet coke from Sam's Machine.



Realized that I had no lighter here so broke out a new one from the supply cupboard. Can you ever have enough lighters?



Did a little experiment relating to scent..

Pinched my nose and smoked each:

SCDLH - No discernible flavor
VM- No discernible flavor
QDOC - No discernible flavor

Did a mouth only draw and concentrated on not exhaling thru nose:

SCDLH - Pleasant tingle not much flavor
VM- Sense of sweetness not much flavor
QDOC - Maybe a combination of the above

Draw without thinking about exhaling or not thru nose:

SCDLH - Sensing a richness and fullness
VM- Getting hints of its unique flavors
QDOC - Mild and sweet

Smoking normal with some modulated nose

SCDLH - Mmm depth of flavor richness, twang on lips great aftertaste
VM- Getting that Vegerous almost hints of menthol profile
QDOC - Delicate flavors that dance on the tongue

Exhaling predominantly through the nose finish mouth

SCDLH - Rich rich flavors with a bit of bite and echo on the exhale
VM- High sweet flavors feel the taste on side and back of tongue
QDOC - Nice flavor depth .. richer and rounder than the other 2.

Back to smoking them normally (less nose than the above)

When I started this thought the El Principe would dominate and overwhelm the others. Not the case. It's nice and flavor rich but not overpowering. The Vegerous is definitely different. Stands out more with the contrast of the other 2 cigars. Like this one much less than smoking it by itself. QDO? Surprised me. Wonderful taste that does not get stepped on by either of the others. More nuance and depth of flavor than the other 2 what I expected of the El Principe.

Actually like the flavor of the Principe the best just not as good a smoking experience as the QDO if that makes any sense. Just took 3 -4 puffs on the Vegerous and by the 3rd was "getting it". Might be one of those cigars that need the cumulative effect before they shine.

Just closed my eyes and mixed them around in the hands. Puffed each with no nose exhale. Got the Principe. Mixed the other 2 up. Got it cus it was stronger not because of discerning flavor. You'd think no-way given the radical different taste of the Vegerous.. but.. 

Modulation of nose exhale:



QDO - mostly nose. It's smooth enough and how you get all the cigar has to offer. Its like flavor velvet

Vegerous - You get to choose. It's odd flavor profile amplifies the more nose used. About 50/50 fits what I like for the cigar.

El Principe -To me the strongest/harshest on the nose of the 3. About 25% nose as the sharpness detracts from the flavor much beyond that.

Just smoked the Vegerous for 8-10 puffs in a row and it changed radically into my favorite of the 3 so far. Interesting.

Just did the same on The QDO and maybe changed my mind again.

Same on the El Principe best taste as a flavor least depth and nuance for a smoking experience.

Just cycling through them now. QDO gets a little lost if you only puff it once or twice. Liking the Vegerous the best in this format which is strange as I liked it the least doing the same when this started. Same opinion on the Principe.. best flavor but not best cigar smoking experience.

Doing 3 puffs each now. Vegerous tastes worst on the first but by the third is quite delicious. Principe is strong. Tastes older than it is now. By the third puff is just dominates your mouth and sinuses with rich deep flavors. QDO tasted a bit bland on the first puff, second filled in some nice flavors, third went 3D and got real good.



Thoughts on the Principe.. it could be a fooler in a real PPP as it burns down. Has great flavors so sweet and rich.

Thoughts on the Vegerous.. I think this is an under appreciated line of cigars due to folks tying the # 1 and 2's which are way to vegetal. Like this one as a sumtin different in the rotation cigar. Just got the Vegerous to hot and it went Menthol on me, these need to be smoked slowly.

Thoughts on the QDO.. this is an outstanding cigar. Understand why mouth breathers would think it too mild. For how I smoke this one is a winner.

Final thoughts on nose exhale modulation. I think of it like being able to individually control putting nuts and hot fudge on each bite of your hot fudge Sunday. The fudge stays hot and gives more contrast and flavor than when its mixed into the bowl in advance. Nose exhale in general is in my opinion the only way to experience all of what cigars have to offer. Generally speaking much less nose on NC to some on Cubans in general to more on milder and aged Cubans. But thats just one mans opinion.

At the nub. QDO gets a little lost in the company. If you puff it a few times in a row though it has outstanding nuance. Vegerous and El Principe both have richened up. Vegerous more depth than at first it's different profile melds in a bit, El Principe that afterburner increase in flavor potency and really reminds me of much older cigars in PPP's. 

I guess this should have been a cure for jonesn for a cigar. But .. well we will see. Not sure what it means but just noticed that I chose to smoke the remnants of the Vegerous while attempting to review this to see if it made any sense.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the review Dave. I couldn't help but notice you have fat fingers.....


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice office!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Nice office!


Keep saying that..


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Keep saying that..


Need a double monitor setup. One for work related stuff, one dedicated for Clubstogie browsing.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

your approaches to things never cease to baffle, inform and entertain


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

If Mark Twain considers smoking two at a time is a sin, you may just be the Devil's best friend. Awesome thread!!


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

MOST excellent review and three smoke experiment! :tu

And +10 for that beard! [flutter]

I'd like to see your choices for the NEXT PPP.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Love the idea...hmm once this cold is 100% done, I might have to give something like this a try!



Da Klugs said:


> ...Thoughts on the Principe.. it could be a fooler in a real PPP as it burns down. Has great flavors so sweet and rich.


The couple Principes I've had, I have picked up on and loved the sweetness and richness you describe. Do you find the rest of the line to have a similar profile?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

yourchoice said:


> Love the idea...hmm once this cold is 100% done, I might have to give something like this a try!
> 
> The couple Principes I've had, I have picked up on and loved the sweetness and richness you describe. Do you find the rest of the line to have a similar profile?


Profile yes, flavor intensity no. Generally speaking the lil guys are more flavor intense than their larger RG brothers. Generally until, for example, you smoke a Punch SS #2 and realize there are exceptions. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

How was the buzz Dave?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> How was the buzz Dave?


Just ate a bunch of snacks and had another soda. Felt fine afterwards, just a lil hungry. Reminds me, Lil Moki must be getting hungry so gotta head home.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Just ate a bunch of snacks and had another soda. Felt fine afterwards, just a lil hungry. Reminds me, Lil Moki must be getting hungry so gotta head home.


enjoy your man time...


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Klugs, I can see that you are going to need help with future research of this caliber. I mean, you need someone to hand you the cigars and take pictures, etc. And, serve as a "control group".... Call me... :ss

Doc


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Smoking 3 cigars at one time by myself never really crossed my mind.

Strange?
Nuts?
Silly?

Entertaining read?.. definitely.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Cool experiment Dave! I came here to keep from spending $, and come across your review. I already have the SCDLH and the QdO, so I had to go and buy the Vegerous Marevas for "a change of pace".
So much for saving $ :hn


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Joan said:


> I'd like to see your choices for the NEXT PPP.


This could be the start of a rather entertaining series of reviews. As usual, loads of fun to read, lots of insight. :ss


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I kinda like the "going menthol" thing....

Beats gittin bitter.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Very nicely done, Dave:ss


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Okay, you officially have too much time on your hands with Jane and Hallie out! 
Interesting review...only you would do something like that. :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thoroughly enjoyed your experiment vicariously Dave! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very cool experiment. Thanks for sharing Dave. :tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Awesome! I'll have to try this, this Summer.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Now that is what I call a fun weekend. I will have to try this in 5+ years when my cigars are old enough :r


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Very interesting, not something I've ever attempted. I would have thought there would be issues of one overpowering another and not allowing you to pick up flavours. Doesn't seem to have been a problem though. 

You got good taste buds. :tu


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Cool experiment DK. I can see how the three chosen could compliment each other, though I might not have made the connection otherwise.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool (and informative), Dave.

I've never smoked more than one cigar at a time alone _sober and on on purpose_. But it doesn't sound like such a bad idea


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Dave. Interesting to see a head to head PP with those 3.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Very interesting, not something I've ever attempted. I would have thought there would be issues of one overpowering another and not allowing you to pick up flavours. Doesn't seem to have been a problem though.
> 
> You got good taste buds. :tu


Dave is a SuperTaster!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

MeNimbus said:


> Now that is what I call a fun weekend. I will have to try this in 5+ years when my cigars are old enough :r


I will have to try it 5+ years from now when I am old enough, never mind the cigars.

Great review though, if a little on the crazy side.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Amazing.

Great comparisions Dave. 

You are a supertaster for sure. :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Great comparisions Dave.
> 
> You are a supertaster for sure. :tu


Riiiiight! More like a super nicotine absorber. :r Being addicted to 10-15 4mg nicorette pieces a day probably helps in this area. Pretty interesting that through the whole process still wanted to go back for more puffs. Maybe I should start glueing them together into doubles and triples. 

The most interesting part of the process for me was the varied smoking methods for the different types of cigars. You do it instinctively when you are smoking just one. Having 3 very different cigars and having to think about "how" on each puff was an eye opener.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Only you Dave!!:ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Dave for another insightful review. A very interesting way to compare smokes!:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Only the man could pull that off....sounds great Dave....but that diet coke will rot your guts:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

great read. I know my next cigar purchase :ss


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> Riiiiight! More like a super nicotine absorber. :r Being addicted to 10-15 4mg nicorette pieces a day probably helps in this area. Pretty interesting that through the whole process still wanted to go back for more puffs. Maybe I should start glueing them together into doubles and triples.
> 
> The most interesting part of the process for me was the varied smoking methods for the different types of cigars. You do it instinctively when you are smoking just one. Having 3 very different cigars and having to think about "how" on each puff was an eye opener.


:r super nicotine absorber for sure, i would have been on my ass well before finishing those 3 lol.

Excellent and entertaining read! look forward to the next one lol

JAmes


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

You're the kinda guy who'd like up all 3 Culebra braids at once, aren't ya?


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Riiiiight! More like a super nicotine absorber. :r Being addicted to 10-15 4mg nicorette pieces a day probably helps in this area. Pretty interesting that through the whole process still wanted to go back for more puffs. Maybe I should start glueing them together into doubles and triples.
> 
> The most interesting part of the process for me was the varied smoking methods for the different types of cigars. You do it instinctively when you are smoking just one. Having 3 very different cigars and having to think about "how" on each puff was an eye opener.


Great idea, you have big-time nicotine tolerance for sure. ?Ever find any aged Nicorette


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Intersting stuff Dave. I agree the smaller Vegueros aren't bad. The #1 and #2 taste really strange to me and not Cuban.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Riiiiight! More like a super nicotine absorber. :r Being addicted to 10-15 4mg nicorette pieces a day probably helps in this area. Pretty interesting that through the whole process still wanted to go back for more puffs. Maybe I should start glueing them together into doubles and triples.
> 
> The most interesting part of the process for me was the varied smoking methods for the different types of cigars. You do it instinctively when you are smoking just one. Having 3 very different cigars and having to think about "how" on each puff was an eye opener.


:r I see...snakes...no, Culebras! in your future.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Paired it with a 50/50 mix of Coke and diet coke from Sam's Machine.


I think you should have gone with 1/3 Coke, 1/3 Soda and 1/3 Soda...

That drink machine _half_ reminds me of the movie Repo Man


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Very interesting and entertaining read. :ss

Smoking a QDO Coronas right now. Love these things and just ordered a few more boxes. I've only ever smoked them by themselves though...usually in the morning or the first in a string of cigars.

I also got a box of the Vegueros for good measure. I've heard you comment on their uniqueness before and wanted to give them a shot. 

Maybe if I build up to your nicotine tollerance...I'll give the same test a shot.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Great review and insight as always, Dave. We are fortunate to have you post something like this and be able to make sense of the experience like you have.
On typical PPP the palates of the smokers would vary, different smokes (and experiences) for different folks. Your one man pass took out those variables to provide an evaluation of how it might be for any one of us, although a distinct sample of anyone smoking these would be different, due to the variance we all have with unique palates.
How did you decide to select those three individual smokes, crap shoot?


BTW, the Repo Man reference stuck in my skull immediately too.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Great review and insight as always, Dave. We are fortunate to have you post something like this and be able to make sense of the experience like you have.
> On typical PPP the palates of the smokers would vary, different smokes (and experiences) for different folks. Your one man pass took out those variables to provide an evaluation of how it might be for any one of us, although a distinct sample of anyone smoking these would be different, due to the variance we all have with unique palates.
> *How did you decide to select those three individual smokes, crap shoot?*
> BTW, the Repo Man reference stuck in my skull immediately too.





Da Klugs said:


> .... Filled and emptied my cart on a few sites. Just boring and no cigars.
> 
> Noticed a few items with some nice age on them. In particular 01 ScdlH El Principes, 01 QDO Coronas and some 99 Vegerous Marevas. Got me thinking about it as well as the nose smoking, super tasting, challenge threads, I have all of those here, so...


 :tu :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :tu :ss


Uh... I am fairly certain you have a _few_ smokes with age on 'em..... 

Were you looking for a particular flavor contrast, kind of a perceived or "expected" gustatory and olfactory menu? Did you have some guesses or preconceived notions on how the OMPPP would progress?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Uh... I am fairly certain you have a _few_ smokes with age on 'em.....
> 
> Were you looking for a particular flavor contrast, kind of a perceived or "expected" gustatory and olfactory menu? Did you have some guesses or preconceived notions on how the OMPPP would progress?


No really. Had these items in my cart. Realized I already had a bunch of them so deleted them from my cart. Next day was thinking about ordering them again... and the rest is a testament to the power of suggestion, the cart, or non-buyers remorse.  That and they represented some unique places in my "flavor profile" memory.

Those being...

Pure and rich
Interestingly different
Milder and nuanced


----------

